# Trek Session 88



## mrfoxy76 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone know when this bike is going to be released? thinking of getting the DH model looks sweet


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

You might want to throw a leg over one before you pay a lot of cash for one.


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

Probably not 'til Feb '09


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Those bikes are ultralight for a reason. Think beercan-thin tubing. I'd check it out before buying. Imagine dropping a metric crapload of cash on a bike and then denting the downtube on your first ride...


----------



## mrfoxy76 (Aug 3, 2008)

i checked with LBS today Nov 08 went ahead and ordered one.

got a killer deal on it


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Let us know how it rides!
I read about it in MBA and thought for the first time "I may buy a Trek"... until I got to the last picture of the yet another oddball "standard" E2 headtube. What the hell are they thinking? :skep: 

Is Fox the only company on board with this multi diameter steer tube concept?


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

they're apparently available right now. I thought it wasn't until later, but I saw a father and son at Mammoth closing weekend with a DH and FR respectively, and (according to them) they were production models that they purchased. Definitely looked SICK in person and with dirt on them.

A friend of mine who owns a trek shop has a few demos in too that I'm hopefully going to get a ride in on, so I'm kinda stoked about that. Should be FR that I'll be testing, unless for some reason my 6'6" stature fits on a medium.

Also, the E2 headtube is fine IMO. most DC forks are fine with a 1 1/8" HT. The FR comes with a totem stock, so that might have a tapered HT.


----------



## mrfoxy76 (Aug 3, 2008)

i ordered a medium for 5ft 8" you sure a medium will fit?


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

medium sounds about right for you. I was just saying I'd be testing the FR version unless for some reason a medium fit me well (which it shouldn't, I'm damn tall)


----------



## mrfoxy76 (Aug 3, 2008)

let me know how you like it!


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

Yeah. It's still up in the air as to whether there will be one there to test, but If I can throw a leg over it, I'll let you know.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

k1creeker said:


> Let us know how it rides!
> I read about it in MBA and thought for the first time "I may buy a Trek"... until I got to the last picture of the yet another oddball "standard" E2 headtube. What the hell are they thinking? :skep:
> 
> Is Fox the only company on board with this multi diameter steer tube concept?


I work at a bike shop that sells Trek. I ordered mine about 2months ago and im still waiting. It said availability Feb. But about the E2 head tube, Its a great idea. More strength and less weight. Yes FOX is working with Trek and so is Rock Shock. Oh, did i mention that Specialized is using the same idea as the E2. Checkout the SX Trail and Big Hit Head tubes for 09'.


----------



## mrfoxy76 (Aug 3, 2008)

what size did you order? i ordered medium DH


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

It's out in Europe. LBS has one sitting in it right now.


----------



## mrfoxy76 (Aug 3, 2008)

yea but price is crazy is europe


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

I've ordered mine, scheduled for 17th december. I'm 5.10 and I took a L, according to recommendations from Dirt Mag. Please let us know how is the tubing, if it's thick enough or like beercan...


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

k1creeker said:


> Let us know how it rides!
> I read about it in MBA and thought for the first time "I may buy a Trek"... until I got to the last picture of the yet another oddball "standard" E2 headtube. What the hell are they thinking? :skep:
> 
> Is Fox the only company on board with this multi diameter steer tube concept?


The industry is gonna all be 1 1/8" to 1 1/2" soon. Rock Shox makes them also.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

asin said:


> Those bikes are ultralight for a reason. Think beercan-thin tubing. I'd check it out before buying. Imagine dropping a metric crapload of cash on a bike and then denting the downtube on your first ride...


That reminds me of a friend of mine and his Factory Sunday......!!!


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*session 88*



mrfoxy76 said:


> anyone know when this bike is going to be released? thinking of getting the DH model looks sweet


Go ahead and get this bike...its gonna be a hit for sure. And no....its not going to dent like a beer can. Saw the prototype at Northstar this summer...what a machine.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

hahahaha, I love how slick marketing can get people to buy stuff before they've actually tried it out. No one knows if they're buying a decent rig or if it's dog poop. Hopefully someone other than me rode it at the outdoor demo at Interbike. I'd just hate to see people waste their money.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> hahahaha, I love how slick marketing can get people to buy stuff before they've actually tried it out. No one knows if they're buying a decent rig or if it's dog poop. Hopefully someone other than me rode it at the outdoor demo at Interbike. I'd just hate to see people waste their money.


dudeness, I rode it at Whistler when Trek was at Crankworx this year. It's sick! I own a Remedy and might be buying the 88 to replace my big hit. I know it looks like a lot of marketing bells and whistles but the bikes really work.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

his dudeness said:


> hahahaha, I love how slick marketing can get people to buy stuff before they've actually tried it out. No one knows if they're buying a decent rig or if it's dog poop. Hopefully someone other than me rode it at the outdoor demo at Interbike. I'd just hate to see people waste their money.


So let me get this straight...and not trying to cause a stir:nono: you are basically saying that months and months of R and D and input from some of the best riders in the world went nowhere and the bike is junk...and you figured this out by riding the bike for a few minutes at a bike show? Just want to be informed on the opinion process


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Psh. Got mine today... Other then it being a shade small for me it rode great. I'm gonna hate when trek tells me to give it back!


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*pics*

would love to see some pictures !!!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

lj426 said:


> would love to see some pictures !!!


sorry about the shatty cell phone pic.. my camera is out of comish.









after it's first ride


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*nice*



chooofoojoo said:


> sorry about the shatty cell phone pic.. my camera is out of comish.
> 
> View attachment 397088
> 
> ...


very nice even blurred!!:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## AUSSIE TOMMO (Oct 1, 2008)

What size is the bike and how tall are you im trying to figure out what the best size is to get before they all dissapear in aus



chooofoojoo said:


> Psh. Got mine today... Other then it being a shade small for me it rode great. I'm gonna hate when trek tells me to give it back!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Those Duster Rims aren't going to last too long.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

lj426 said:


> So let me get this straight...and not trying to cause a stir:nono: you are basically saying that months and months of R and D and input from some of the best riders in the world went nowhere and the bike is junk...and you figured this out by riding the bike for a few minutes at a bike show? Just want to be informed on the opinion process


Are you that naive? Just take a look at the countless products over the years that have been first year failures!!

And as you mention it, actually there have been a few 'less than positive' reviews coming out regarding this bike. Questionable (real, not paper) geometry, odd sizing, not riding too great etc.

You sound like a marketing mans wet dream if you have taken it all hook, line & sinker.

Sounds like i'm being negative, which is odd, because I want to like this bike, as its something I would consider in the future, once people have a year or two on them to see how they hold out. Maybe i'm just naturally cynical


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*naive ?*



-C- said:


> Are you that naive? Just take a look at the countless products over the years that have been first year failures!!
> 
> And as you mention it, actually there have been a few 'less than positive' reviews coming out regarding this bike. Questionable (real, not paper) geometry, odd sizing, not riding too great etc.
> 
> ...


You don't get it! if you read my post and question to his dudeness...im basically asking him if im suppose to believe the bike is "junk" because of his few minutes on it at a bike show or a few internet forum opinions ! Dude...come on..and remember ...im not being suckered or hooked ...I have two new bikes already ! Just saying im gonna believe that with all the r&d ,and pro rider input...this is gonna be a good bike! Whoi burned you in the past?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The bike looks very solid. Trek's past offerings have been very good, and somehow I don't see them going backwards..... 
If I had the $$$ to burn, I'd buy one in a second to replace my Session 77.


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

lj426 said:


> So let me get this straight...and not trying to cause a stir:nono: you are basically saying that months and months of R and D and input from some of the best riders in the world went nowhere and the bike is junk...


Not relating this in any way at all to this bike but plenty of bikes and products with bucketloads of R and D behind them have come on the market and turned out to be crud. It really means very little. It shouldn't but it does. You're off the mark if you think any gestation period and any number of riders' inputs leads directly to good product.

As I say though, that is not related to this bike specifically at all. I have to say, having seen it in the flesh, it is probably the most beautiful bike I've ever seen. It truly is jaw-dropping. Everything just looks right. And different than the rest but correct. There's no way I can afford to buy one at the moment but I really hope it is as good as it appears to be. Lot of people are gonna have a blast if it is.............


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*which products ?*



profile said:


> Not relating this in any way at all to this bike but plenty of bikes and products with bucketloads of R and D behind them have come on the market and turned out to be crud. It really means very little. It shouldn't but it does. You're off the mark if you think any gestation period and any number of riders' inputs leads directly to good product.
> 
> As I say though, that is not related to this bike specifically at all. I have to say, having seen it in the flesh, it is probably the most beautiful bike I've ever seen. It truly is jaw-dropping. Everything just looks right. And different than the rest but correct. There's no way I can afford to buy one at the moment but I really hope it is as good as it appears to be. Lot of people are gonna have a blast if it is.............


A lot less products FROM good companies have been bad then you are stating !!! I have bought Ski boats,airplanes ,blowers,restaurant quality appliances ,houses,race buggies ,dirt bikes, even new 2003 KING RANCH 6.0 diesel (that was suppose to be junk) ,etc,etc...and have never had a lemon. I know it happens...but half the time "a bad" product is given that status is by IDIOTS!! jmho


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

I rode both Cam McCauls and Shandros at sumemr gravity camp and i could assure you these bikes are sick and durable. I tested the demo one on one of the camp days and it held up on every trail. Exceled in the tech and flew through everything. in my opinion if you got the money to drop on this bike, do it!


----------



## usranger17 (May 8, 2008)

Hey chooofoojoo how tall are you and how was the standover? i was thinking of getting 1 of these bikes but im like 5 9 and it says the standovers 32.7 and that might be a little to high for comfort for me. Do they measure that from the seatclamp or the actual bar you stand over?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

AUSSIE TOMMO said:


> What size is the bike and how tall are you im trying to figure out what the best size is to get before they all dissapear in aus


i'm 6'4" and trek sent me a medium :madman:

so it's obviously small.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

usranger17 said:


> Hey chooofoojoo how tall are you and how was the standover? i was thinking of getting 1 of these bikes but im like 5 9 and it says the standovers 32.7 and that might be a little to high for comfort for me. Do they measure that from the seatclamp or the actual bar you stand over?


Well.. i'm 6'4" so standover is never an issue for me, Trek sent me a medium so it's small, but i still fit on it with the post level with the bars.

I'll see if i can't measure it up monday for you (buddy is testing it out tomorrow)


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

lj426 said:


> A lot less products FROM good companies have been bad then you are stating !!! I have bought Ski boats,airplanes ,blowers,restaurant quality appliances ,houses,race buggies ,dirt bikes, even new 2003 KING RANCH 6.0 diesel (that was suppose to be junk) ,etc,etc...and have never had a lemon. I know it happens...but half the time "a bad" product is given that status is by IDIOTS!! jmho


Then you're a lucky puppy indeed if you've "never" had a lemon. I have. Products in mutliple sectors from big names. And I'm not an idiot - get me...:thumbsup:


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*is it luck?*



profile said:


> Then you're a lucky puppy indeed if you've "never" had a lemon. I have. Products in mutliple sectors from big names. And I'm not an idiot - get me...:thumbsup:


Maybe I've never had a lemon because I have done my homework before a large purchase....I don't believe in "luck". Did't say you were an idiot!!:thumbsup: When you say "products"...you've had multiple lemons? Anyways back to the bike....I love it and still think it's a gem!


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats a good looking bike for sure.


----------



## usranger17 (May 8, 2008)

Ok thanks man, ya if you ever get around to measuring it let me know im curious.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Session 88 just won the '08 Rampage (Brandon Semenuk) so it's surely a capable and durable bike if it can handle that...

https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2542130/


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

MI_canuck said:


> Session 88 just won the '08 Rampage (Brandon Semenuk) so it's surely a capable and durable bike if it can handle that...


Ya, but cam also folded the top tube on his.....


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

balfabiker22 said:


> Ya, but cam also folded the top tube on his.....


Oops... explains why he dropped down the standings in the finals...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> Ya, but cam also folded the top tube on his.....


did you watch how he did it? classic, he biffed the 60 foot cliff gap, just full on landed pointing uphill on the backside of the lip and came to pretty much a full stop.

At any rate, redbull is a bad judge for this, since you're either smooth as hell and things are ok, or you make a slight mistake and your bike explodes.


----------



## tylerdurden119 (Jan 11, 2008)

*I dunno*

I see a fundamental problem in that your using one frame for two styles of riding that require different builds. To have a frame fall into two disciplines its gonna have some comprimises either across the board and the bike is balanced between the two or your gonna have a specific built rig and they just market it as a another, which I think it is. Sure that was one hell of a impact and maybe no frame could take it but when they market it they way they are I see problems. A FR bike should be burly(to a point) with a high bb and a Dh rig should be as light as possible and a lower bb. It's not as close to bridge the two as say a AM and XC rig where aside from travel they're generally the same.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

William42 said:


> did you watch how he did it? classic, he biffed the 60 foot cliff gap, just full on landed pointing uphill on the backside of the lip and came to pretty much a full stop.
> 
> At any rate, redbull is a bad judge for this, since you're either smooth as hell and things are ok, or you make a slight mistake and your bike explodes.


Ya, I was talking to his brother and he said he got another bike and hit a step down without looking at it, he missed the landing and got a concussion...so he will be out for a few weeks.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

The 88 is a nice bike, but i think it is over hyped by a long way. Trek got a hell of a lot of interest by keeping people up to date on how everything is going etc. It does have loads of technology as well, but id rather have get gambler. Could build it up to 38 with not much trouble and youd have a super durable bike that will last months and months of the alps. A bike like this will need alot more attention.
Still a nice ride


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

MaxBS said:


> The 88 is a nice bike, but i think it is over hyped by a long way. Trek got a hell of a lot of interest by keeping people up to date on how everything is going etc. It does have loads of technology as well, but id rather have get gambler. Could build it up to 38 with not much trouble and youd have a super durable bike that will last months and months of the alps. A bike like this will need alot more attention.
> Still a nice ride


???!?!?! You must work for Scott , or sponsored I suppose.The Gambler is one of the worst bike Ive ridden in years and to get that THING ( I can't call that a bicycle ) down to 38 you would need a LOT of $$$$$$$$$$$.Beside, Ive seen a lot of Gambler with loose chainstay, noisy as **** and even seen a couple of cracked frame...durable you say? No thanks you , I think I'll pass, get me a Trek please!

P.S No offense dude, to each is own I suppose, the Scott doesn do it for me


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

tuumbaq said:


> ???!?!?! You must work for Scott , or sponsored I suppose.The Gambler is one of the worst bike Ive ridden in years and to get that THING ( I can't call that a bicycle ) down to 38 you would need a LOT of $$$$$$$$$$$.Beside, Ive seen a lot of Gambler with loose chainstay, noisy as **** and even seen a couple of cracked frame...durable you say? No thanks you , I think I'll pass, get me a Trek please!
> 
> P.S No offense dude, to each is own I suppose, the Scott doesn do it for me


Fair enough, thats your opinion. Then again, ive not ridden it, but spoken to people who have. The reviews are awesome, and i cant imagine that thing cracking. And if you get the frameset it wouldnt take much to get it down to 38. Anyways its pretty obvious with bikes. Generally, more weight, more durable, lighter, less durable. Pretty simple.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*gambler*



tuumbaq said:


> ???!?!?! You must work for Scott , or sponsored I suppose.The Gambler is one of the worst bike Ive ridden in years and to get that THING ( I can't call that a bicycle ) down to 38 you would need a LOT of $$$$$$$$$$$.Beside, Ive seen a lot of Gambler with loose chainstay, noisy as **** and even seen a couple of cracked frame...durable you say? No thanks you , I think I'll pass, get me a Trek please!
> 
> P.S No offense dude, to each is own I suppose, the Scott doesn do it for me


talked to a few guys who had the gambler and most liked it....though they did say the bike didn't have a low cg like a demo or glory ??? scott makes a nice bike....but way over priced ! Trek 88 for sure


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

got a bit of time on the Session over the weekend, and it's an interesting feeling bike.

Granted, I didn't get any serious trail time on it, but I got enough to get a feel for things.

Okay, first things first:
I rode an 88 FR, totem coil (which was in need of service. abused demo...), saint cranks, brakes, shifters. bonty wheels and tires, bonty bars seat etc.

comments on build: saint stuff is amazing. brakes feel very good, have lots of power, and good modulation. props to shimano for going back to 4 pots :thumbsup: Shifter felt good, but I still prefer sram as a personal choice. the saint derrailleur is very beefy and looks like it will take a solid amount of abuse.

cranks are every bit as stiff/solid feeling as my '07 saints. I don't like the gold graphics, but you can't have everything. they would match an 08 XO mech though  

bonty stuff works, but may not be people's cup of tea. there's nothing wrong with it. wheels feel fine. stock tires are, well, interesting. tried a cutty on CONCRETE, and the back tire just slid out. The bike would benefit from something with a good bit of tread.

onto the bike:
Felt very good. geometry all felt right, and there's lots of room to move around on the bike. it felt a little small to me (I'm 6'6" and it was a medium, so it's understandable). Suspension is pretty smooth. I DO think my reign X feels more plush, but you can definitely tell that there's more travel on the trek. Overall, it felt like a really long travel fuel EX in terms of how the suspension worked through the travel (I own an 08 EX9).

one thing that really stands out, the bike is LIGHT. the FR came to 38 out of box, and the DH was 36. that's damn good, and there's room to lose more weight on either version of the bike. In case people wanted to know, the tubes are very large, but thin-walled (hence the light frame). May not mix well with some people throwing their bikes into trees. it's a race bike, not an indestructible freeride machine.

overall, definitely a good, very capable bike. definitely worth a look if you're in the market. Solid build, solid feeling bike. Take it on a ride before you buy though. I could imagine that some people may not like the feel of it (as with any bike). 

there's the mini review. not much, but it may be helpful to some people. take it with a grain of salt, and go try anything before you buy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the mini-review, insightful, to the point, and succinct.


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot for review, thin tubing worries me a bit since I'm not a very clean rider and falls are very common with me...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Septentrion said:


> thin tubing worries me a bit since I'm not a very clean rider and falls are very common with me...


I really doubt that Trek built a bike so light that it has a requisite that riders ride cleanly and not fall too often. I mean, I can understand if you big-mountain it up and huck 15 footers to flat, but really, this isn't a one-event race frame.

Thousands of dollars have been poured into R&D for this new frame, from a big company aiming to sell this as their flagship ride, I doubt the Session 88 will be considered a high-profile "FRO"-esque super lightweight dainty tubeset boutique bike.

I remember reading a quote from one of the engineers saying that weight has not compromise performance, and will continue to be a by-product of good engineering (he added, until they reach a limit with how light a frame gets before having to make said compromises).


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

William42 said:


> did you watch how he did it? classic, he biffed the 60 foot cliff gap, just full on landed pointing uphill on the backside of the lip and came to pretty much a full stop.


Looks like he got the front wheel over, got bucked, and still landed it.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryguy17 said:


> onto the bike:
> Felt very good. geometry all felt right, and there's lots of room to move around on the bike. it felt a little small to me (I'm 6'6" and it was a medium, so it's understandable). Suspension is pretty smooth. I DO think my reign X feels more plush, but you can definitely tell that there's more travel on the trek. Overall, it felt like a really long travel fuel EX in terms of how the suspension worked through the travel (I own an 08 EX9).


Hi Bryguy17,
how would you compare the Reign X to the Session? Or would this question be one of those comparisons between apples and oranges?

Thanks!


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

Juicy said:


> Hi Bryguy17,
> how would you compare the Reign X to the Session? Or would this question be one of those comparisons between apples and oranges?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, they are almost two different animals. It's also very difficult to compare a demo bike that is not dialed to my liking, to my reign X which I hand picked everything on, and have it dialed, but I'll do my best. Plus, they are designed for two different types of riding.

My reign feels plusher. both bikes have a DHX coil (3.0 on the reign. 5.0 on the trek). This could be due to not having the spring setup right for my weight, etc. You can tell the session has more travel, but it felt a bit stiffer in the initial travel.

Geometry-wise, they were similar. the trek was a size too small for me, but everything felt in the right place for a smaller bike. It just felt like one step further more DH than the reign (slightly slacker HA, same BB height, etc).

Really, if you're stuck between those two bikes though, you need to look at what you'll be doing with it. Really gnar DH at speed, I would go with the trek. It's beefier and designed to handle more rigorous loads than the reign. You can also build it to about the same weight as a DH oriented reign.

If you plan on pedaling anywhere but down, the reign will be a better bet. it's a better pedaling frame. This also speaks for it in other things though. A reign can be built as a very capable DH bike, but you will be looking at problems with bearing longevity etc. Take it a s DH lite bike, no matter how you equip it. the trek will be a full DH bike no matter what


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryguy17 said:


> Well, they are almost two different animals. It's also very difficult to compare a demo bike that is not dialed to my liking, to my reign X which I hand picked everything on, and have it dialed, but I'll do my best. Plus, they are designed for two different types of riding.
> 
> My reign feels plusher. both bikes have a DHX coil (3.0 on the reign. 5.0 on the trek). This could be due to not having the spring setup right for my weight, etc. You can tell the session has more travel, but it felt a bit stiffer in the initial travel.
> 
> ...


Very informative comparison. Thanks dude!


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

If you order one definitly change the tires on them before you even ride it. I rode one at a demo a medium FR. 

Is the only difference in the bikes geometry the front fork? because it seemed like the BB was really low on the FR. But I definitly liked it once I stopped hitting my feet on stuff.

so yeah low BB and crud tires. everything else really sweet. Oh and I have some buddies that ride a bunch of session 77s. none of which have the bontrager stem anymore all claiming it was creaky, you might run into that.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a chance to order a Trek Session 88 FR or DH. Thing is I don't wanna buy it without riding one. Anyone know of any bike shops in the tri-state or north east that have one? I'm the type that likes to ride it before I buy it.


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

The 88 looks like a sweet light weight package. I want to drop some weight off my DH/FR bike but I´m going to wait and see how many dented tubes the 88s show up with on the forums during the next season. If not so many, I´ll get it.

It sure looks like a winner performance wise.

I just want to see if a FRO light frame is the right way to go if you´re an amateur who wants his frame to last a couple of seasons but still want a light bike. I did run a Yeti AS-X before and that´s pretty much the same weight and it held up. I´m just worried about those large front tubes on the 88 getting dented by accidentally crashing on a sharpish rock.

If not I'll just have to stick with my Demo and drop it to 38 with mag and ti help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

There's nothing on the Trek ads, catalogs or reviews about the Session being made with FRO-like tube set. The only dented Trek I've heard of so far is Cam McCaul's. And he had to case a 60ft canyon gap for that to happen (it'd dent ANY bike).


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, that depends on how you look at it. The weight is mentioned throughout as a standout feature. Achieved by thinner tubes.

They don´t have to market it using three letter combinations, but it is very much a FRO frameset. Surely you can´t judge things by markering, ads and catalogs? The frame is light, but made from the same material as say a Demo frame. That means that there is less metal there than on the demo.

Hopefully they did their maths right and it will last for 3 years of hard riding for most people. That´s what I´m curious to see. If so, I´m buying! One of my friends ordered a DH so I´ll get to see it and follow it racing during the next season and then we´ll see how it lasts.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

westman said:


> Well, that depends on how you look at it. The weight is mentioned throughout as a standout feature. Achieved by thinner tubes.
> 
> They don´t have to market it using three letter combinations, but it is very much a FRO frameset. Surely you can´t judge things by markering, ads and catalogs? The frame is light, but made from the same material as say a Demo frame. That means that there is less metal there than on the demo.
> 
> Hopefully they did their maths right and it will last for 3 years of hard riding for most people. That´s what I´m curious to see. If so, I´m buying! One of my friends ordered a DH so I´ll get to see it and follow it racing during the next season and then we´ll see how it lasts.


they have a 3 year warranty. Ideally (not for trek!) you would get 2 years and a warranty and another 3 years after that  But seriously, go break it within those 3 years and trek will warranty it. They're better about warranties then any other frame/bike company I've ever encountered. Super quick turnaround, efficient, on top of it, and don't mess up and send you the wrong thing or leave you sitting without a bike.


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

You can't compare the weight of a demo with a Session. The Demo is heavy because of its suspension system. The session has thinner but wider tubes which is supposed to bring more stifness.
I'm not worried about breakages but more about dents if the frame hit a rock or during transport. This is not under warranty...
The weight is the same as my Ellsworth Rogue, it's not that light imho.


----------

